
The H&K G11 [video] - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGKcvM2Hh4g
======
camtarn
Possibly the most complex and mechanically beautiful action in a gun, with a
chamber that rotates from vertical to horizontal, coupled with caseless
ammunition.

Sadly, after a couple of decades of development, it was never quite enough of
an advancement to make it into military service anywhere.

